# drop in production



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

So I know that there is a peak time for milk production sometime right after the kids are born, but tell me about the drop off, please.

My Nubian (FF) is suddenly giving me about a cup less milk morning and night. Nothing has changed in her food, hay, water availablility, or the regularity of my milking. Is this normal? Her kids were born four months ago.

Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Their milk production peaks at 2 months, then gradually tapers off. Some goats milk for 8 months, while others can milk for a couple years. It just depends on their genetics and feed.

Has she been drinking her normal amount of water? Does she have salt and minerals? Dewormed? Just stuff to think about...


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thanks. Yes to the mineral availability. I never see them drinking their water, but it always disappears. Haven't dewormed chemically since the kids arrived, but I do an herbal from Fir Meadow every week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Exact same thing just happened to my FF Nubian! Except she kidded in feb.. I was thinking about just dropping the am milking since she is not filling all the way anymore and just milking nice a day till I dry her.
Has your doe been under any stress lately?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

You probably need to do a fecal and see what you are dealing with there. Worm load can decrease production. Mine have been fresh since February, and I am seeing a drop also. But I usually see a drop this time of year because of the heat. Also they start coming in heat this time of year and that can decrease production .


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We have found that when the daylight grows shorter, the production begins to taper off. You can put lights on a timer to assure 14 hours of light per day, and the production should increase again. It works for us, anyway. Of course, there are many factors that play into this, but if your goat is healthy, getting the right feed, a good milking breed, etc you should see production go up with longer exposure to light.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok I know this isn't my thread but I figured since it was on subject I would keep posting here? So the past 2-3 days my doe suddenly went down about 2 cups now today she went back up 1 1/2 cups.. Any explanation? No changes and no time difference..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy, She may have been in heat. Some will have almost a silent heat, especially this early in the breeding season. You will see a drop and then a rebound in milk production.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

So I'm no expert, but the dairy I got our doe in milk from said that she was beginning to drop in production, which was normal for a FF around this time of year. They told us that even if she drops to just a cup of milk (she's a mini Nubian and was giving half a gallon) we should just keep milking her out every day and eventually her production will come back up, even if it's not what it was during peak production. Our girl did drop to just a cup a day (we also only milk once a day), but she's back up to a quart a day and climbing now.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

My girl has definitely been in heat. I've seen her flirting with the boys as she walks their fenceline. Hopefully that's it!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Goats will drop off the shorter the days get but how much is an individual thing.

If you choose goats from lines that have a lot of will to milk those goats will drop off less than a goat from less milky lines.

I want winter milk because I do not have air conditioning and it is hard for me to make certain cheeses in summer heat w/o them getting contaminated by various unwanted molds.

A really milky goat will drop in winter and then if you do not breed her come back up to nearly her peak as the days get longer again. Even a less milky goat will milk a long time.

I have a doe, she will be 10 this spring and she's been milking since 4/13. She's not a big milker but is milking around half gallon or a little more a day which is not bad for her age.

I've milked others for 3 years before and had them still giving 10 plus pounds into their second year. 

The key is if that is important to you to pick bucks and does that have those traits and keep kids out of them.


----------

